# 34 weeks - anyone else feeling dizzy/faint/short of breath??



## ouchwithNo.2

I am 34 weeks now and keep having dizzy spells for no reason at all.
I was just washing up the breakfast things and felt wobbly and 'detatched' so had a glass of water and sat down.
The dizzyness is usually followed by a shortness of breath where my breathing becomes faster but shallow. I slow it down by in through the nose out through the mouth but the dizzy feeling continues.
What can be causing it? its so difficult doing anything because when I get up again it comes back :wacko:
Never had this before. 
My BP is low (as always - 90/50, hasn't changed in any appointments), iron is fine, apparently rather high but not so high to worry. 
I have no swelling, all tests fine (done on wednesday).
Really confused. Anyone else suffering??? :shrug:


----------



## lunarsea

I started feeling that way when I was about 33-34 weeks, and have felt that way every other day (or every day on a bad week) my BP is usually fine and haven't really got any other health issues, but i AM anemic, so that may explain it for me.
I don't think its unusual or uncommon to start feeling this way late in the third trimester, but if it gets to be severe to the point where it interferes with day-to-day living, I would call your doctor just in case


----------



## Tashry

Absolutely. It's really frustrating. I have been having troubles on and off throughout this pregnancy and was the same with my son as well. 
I don't know what is causing it for me as everything looks pretty good according to my doc. Just goes with being pregnant I guess.


----------



## vac_uk

maybe ur body is just telling u to sit down & relax. Sometimes we work around like normal forgetting we need to take it easy. I get short of breath when I first lay down for sleep, lasts about 5 mins and a few tosses and turns until i find a comfortable position. xx


----------



## Windmills

I get this too, like lunarsea, I blame in on anaemia because there's nothing else like bp problems or anything :shrug:


----------



## maybebaby3

i was like that but was v anaemic and also low bp. i would talk 2 mw.


----------



## mrsthomas623

I have been the same way, and all my test and BP have come back normal through out the pregnancy... I think its just my body telling me to rest, that I cannot do everything I use to. I forget that while at work I cant pick up the kids like I use to or bend over easily haha


----------



## Sparkledust09

I get like this too, I am also anaemic but my blood pressure is fine. It's horrible xx


----------



## chief's wife

i had that at30 weeks. my dr tripled my dosage of iron tabs and i do not have it anymore. tell your mw about it


----------



## leoniebabey

when this happened to me i'd been walking round all day so put it down to by body telling me i was doing too much


----------



## emski803

I get this all the time I have fainted a fair few times also and I have come to the conclusion that sometimes you just need to rest, Ive had to sit down in the middle of shops and allsorts - feel like a right plonker ! :haha:


----------



## cinnamum

yeah, i feel dizzy alot of the time and i also have morning sickness now which i didnt have in early pregnancy.
i have taken command of the pram when we go out (unless were walking up hill) because i feel so dizzy and out of breath i feel the need to hold onto something constantly.
i didnt have this last time, but then my BMI is slightly higher than it was last time round as well. xx


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

I am pleased I am not the only one :flower:
Other half thinks I am being lazy I swear - just because I had loads of energy for the last 8 weeks when I was pregnant with our boy (he forgets that we didn't have other children or a larger house to look after!) 
I think your comments about slowing down are right, everyone tells me to relax but after working 5 days a week since my son was 8 weeks old (6yrs ago) I find doing nothing so difficult, almost guilty :blush:
I have spent a lot of time tidying the house out of rubbish from when we moved 3 years ago to make space, getting the bedroom ready and trying to get some enthuisiasm for painting and I am so stubborn I just have to do it. 
My blood pressure is always on the low side, it was with my first pregnancy as well and my iron always on the high side (but not to the point of danger!) so it isn't anaemia.
Good nights sleep and a lazy week maybe.... :shrug:
x


----------



## lauralora

i have this, but i do have low blood pressure and low iron x


----------



## chief's wife

rest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zzaziah

yep all you need to do is take every thing easy.you need to rest a lot.


----------

